# Eberspacher - long wait for part



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

I have a Autocruise Starblazer and have been waiting approx 6 weeks for control box as the electric part of my combitronic system is not working have other people had to wait so long for parts.The part is ordered by Barrons Darlington.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-331784.html#331784 see this post 5 days for part odered through local Agent. There is also a 2 year warranty with the heating company.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

In future it's best to go to an acredited Eberspacher agent as they'll probably have the part in stock or can get it in a day or so. You can see a list of their agents here - Eberspacher dealers


----------

